# Knitted Knockers



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

This is a first for me. Knitted prosthetic for breast patients! Love it.

http://tempeyarn.com/tempe_yarn_and_fiber_036.htm


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a great idea. I am going to try and knit these.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

momanna said:


> This is a first for me. Knitted prosthetic for breast patients! Love it.
> 
> http://tempeyarn.com/tempe_yarn_and_fiber_036.htm


I've never made one, but I should try for myself--I hate the silicone one they have for us. I've told my fitter,. they're all perky and round, not saggy like the real thing.


----------



## AuntGrannyD (Mar 8, 2012)

This is an excellent idea! This is one way to make a fun hobby really helpful and meaningful.

As a breast cancer survivor of nearly 4 years now, I can appreciate the need for these. I was one of the lucky ones who never had to have chemo or radiation. I chose to have implants rather than the prosthetics, partly because I'd heard how hot they were. The knitted ones would be appreciated for that reason alone. I'm going to try to make some and pass them along through my own breast cancer survivor source.

AuntGrannyD


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## theresa1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Baby clinics use them as well to show new mums how to breast feed


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

What a wonderful idea. I thought 'knockers' was a British expression but obviously not. Although not the nicest subject I couldn't help but smile at the 'Tit Bits'. God Bless all you wonderful people who give precious time to help others.


----------



## Bedwards (Mar 31, 2011)

I have made several sets of these for different people. A friend of my sister-in-law loved her set so much she requested a second set. They are easy to make and a fulfilling way to use our talents and help others.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I also am a breast cancer survivor of almost 10 years. Did not have chemo, or radiation. At first I tried the prosthetic (msp) but after a few months decided to have reconstuctive surgery. Best thing I ever did. If I had had the knitted knocker maybe I wold have been happier. :-D


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

I have become very interested in making these. I have already made two practice ones and am waiting for some really nice soft cotton yarn to arrive so I can make some to give away. Some time back, there was talk of creating a group of knocker knitters here in KP, but I could not find if this ever actually happened.
Does anyone know? If so, can I get more information, please?
Thanks


----------



## knittngal (Sep 25, 2011)

I started a thread on this too. If you look under pictures for 1/31/12 Knitted Boobies, you'll find a picture.


----------



## Oogie (Dec 25, 2011)

What a fantastic idea. I'll definitely try these and see if our cancer centre here would like some. Thank you for this site.
Oogie


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

have printed the pattern off,i think it is a wonderful idea.


----------



## catherine514 (Sep 24, 2011)

I knit chemo caps for the hospital where my husband has all his cancer testing and treatments done. The caps disappear quickly so I'm printing this pattern right now and will be adding these "Knitted Knockers/Tit-Bits" to my donations. Love the name, I hope the ladies love the name and the "Bits". Thank you momanna for posting it.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Where do you get your prosthetic? I am 62 , 38 C and I can get a perfect match, sag and all! Look up http://www.trulife.com This is the best. I go to a place in Kenosha WI. They have a funny german name I think like, Kafnipple (?) Anyway insurances cover all (medicare). The knitted prosthetic is fun for some, but I'll tell you right now, that you need the weight of your real breast to even things out and without the weight (most breasts weigh over a pound) your bra crawls up and you always look lopsided. When I was still healing I wore a temp thing with fiberfill, one day, I realized it had 'crawled' out the top of my shirt! Anyway check out the link, they are not all round and perky!!



3mom said:


> momanna said:
> 
> 
> > This is a first for me. Knitted prosthetic for breast patients! Love it.
> ...


----------



## Oogie (Dec 25, 2011)

have any of our knitters tried this knitted prosthesis?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I know you all (that don't have to wear a fake boob, think that this knitted one is great. All I will say is that while I appreciate the fun nature of this, if you think it will work as a substitute for a prosthetic, it does not. Real prothetics are NOT hot to wear,they look natural, feel natural and are the proper weight to match your other breast. (if you are lucky enough to have at least one) You can get all shapes, and sizes to match,even with nipples, but you have to be fitted properly by an informed person that knows what she is doing.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

momanna-These have been around for some time-different patterns. I have a friend who found a pattern and asked me to knit them for her. I did. They were pretty easy and she loves them. Says they are very comfortable.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I can see why these would be a very good thing for women who want to save their professional, or expensive prosthetics for outside, so to speak, and wear the handmade ones around the house. 
OR, good interim wear while the patient is making decisions on what device or procedure to pursue. 

I hope no one pooh, poohs this idea, as there is usually a need by someone, for anything that is charitably offered.

Thank you for posting.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I did not post it as a joke. My mother had her breast removed and my mother-in-law had breast cancer that she beat.

I just thought it was an interesting thing to make for those who may find them necessary!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Let me thank you, again, for posting this.



momanna said:


> I did not post it as a joke. My mother had her breast removed and my mother-in-law had breast cancer that she beat.
> 
> I just thought it was an interesting thing to make for those who may find them necessary!


----------



## Oogie (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you for posting it. I didn't think it was a joke.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I love the original intent of this pattern. I, however, have a friend that is not so well-endowed who got very excited when I showed her the pattern. Now she wants me to make her a pair. Not sure if it will work the same but we all might have to flood the market with them.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> I'll tell you right now, that you need the weight of your real breast to even things out and without the weight (most breasts weigh over a pound) your bra crawls up and you always look lopsided.


If you read the instructions it actually suggests weights to put inside the knocker to prevent slippage.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i've made these but filled with combination of 'sobikawa' filling (buckwheat husks) and plastic 'beanie baby' pellets.
combined they make the perfect weight and movement.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

This is a great idea. I am a 14 year breast cancer survivor. I did have chemo and radiation and about 1/4 of my left breast lopped off. I chose not to have implants figuring that I didn't want anything artificial in my body, after having had the cancer removed. (My choice only).

Anyway, all these years I've been wearing a foam insert pinned to my bra. I may try making these in different colors. Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am a 20 year survivor of breast cancer. I had the complete breast removed and for the first 9 years I went without a prosthesis as I didn't have the money or the coverage (so Ithought). I didn't have the implants or reconstructive surgery because the Dr. said it would make it harder to know if the cancer returned. These would be wonderful for other women who cannot afford the prostheses. Thank you for posting.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

To all those "Thank Yous" you are most welcome!!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Where do you get your prosthetic? I am 62 , 38 C and I can get a perfect match, sag and all! Look up http://www.trulife.com This is the best. I go to a place in Kenosha WI. They have a funny german name I think like, Kafnipple (?) Anyway insurances cover all (medicare). The knitted prosthetic is fun for some, but I'll tell you right now, that you need the weight of your real breast to even things out and without the weight (most breasts weigh over a pound) your bra crawls up and you always look lopsided. When I was still healing I wore a temp thing with fiberfill, one day, I realized it had 'crawled' out the top of my shirt! Anyway check out the link, they are not all round and perky!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always said to my fitter--"they should make saggy boobs to match people over 50" so maybe you could make a saggy one. I'm going to try. What I use now to counter the creeping is--remember those mitten clips that were only about 2 or 3 inches long with a clip on both ends? They still sell them. Clip one end on your bra and one end on your underpants. Works when you're standing, they still creep when you're sitting. Haven't figured that out. I wear lose shirts with pockets, stuff a kleenex in the pocket so it's not obvious.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Couldn't you sew them into your bra? Aren't there bras that have special holders in them?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes and yes, but with out the weight of the breast the bra pulls up so you constantly look lopsided. Silocone breasts are the same weight as the real breast you still have, and the prothesis does fit into a pocket on he bra. Having a well fitting bra is also very important. I don't think this is something that can be explained to someone who has not lost a breast to breast cancer. It is not just a matter of stuffing the bra cup with something. Most women want the prothesis to feel, weigh, and even bounce the same when you walk. You have no idea how hard it is at first, to find proper clothes that fit right. While healing and the radiation gave me terrible burns that took weeks to heal, all I could wear were large tee-shirts. Hardly could go out in public.



momanna said:


> Couldn't you sew them into your bra? Aren't there bras that have special holders in them?


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for explaining to me. I really appreciate it.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i don't know why i bother posting as no one reads anything i type. as i have already posted earlier on this tread...fill any of your prosthetics with a combination (ratio to match weight) of buckwheat husks and polypropylene pellets. i made these for my mother and grandmother and quite a few of their fellow patients at the cancer care center. i personalized each one, then gave them their 'receipt for size and filling ratio' with their pattern. anyone can make them fit and they don't ride up. they move well and (in the bra) coordinate with the remaining breast.
i'm done trying to help on this forum. i'm only reading selfishly now as most of you seem to be doing. blindly selectively and for personal interest only!!!!!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I read your suggestion, as I am sure others did too. because we didn't comment does not mean you have gone unnoticed. I have seen items made and filled with buckwheat husks and other kinds of pellets, where it may work for some it definitely would not work for me. Clearly, you think your idea is great, and wanted more to comment on it, I am trying hard to be polite to you.....but sorry I would not want to wear buckwheat husks, rice, split peas, or anything of the like. I understand you tried to put a lot of thought into making something like that and your mother and Grandmother were grateful, but there are better options available that truley mimic real breasts. Breasts are fluid and move as such. There is also psychologically need for prothesis that act, feel,bounce, move, even look like a breast. If you lose your breast, there is a mourning period any women goes through. Most women feel they lost part of what makes us women. Most women I met, could not wait until they were healed enough to wear a pothesis. I think you filled a need at the time, for people you loved. But finding something to fill out a bra cup is only a small part of what really is needed to fill the space.



eneurian said:


> i don't know why i bother posting as no one reads anything i type. as i have already posted earlier on this tread...fill any of your prosthetics with a combination (ratio to match weight) of buckwheat husks and polypropylene pellets. i made these for my mother and grandmother and quite a few of their fellow patients at the cancer care center. i personalized each one, then gave them their 'receipt for size and filling ratio' with their pattern. anyone can make them fit and they don't ride up. they move well and (in the bra) coordinate with the remaining breast.
> i'm done trying to help on this forum. i'm only reading selfishly now as most of you seem to be doing. blindly selectively and for personal interest only!!!!!


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

I have read your post, but not responded, because I don't know enough about the subject to do so. It sounds like a good suggestion to me.
I say make them, and donate them. I imagine some women will find them comfortable and others will not, but if there is the slightest need then it should be fulfilled.


----------



## AuntGrannyD (Mar 8, 2012)

Linda6885 said:


> I read your suggestion, as I am sure others did too. because we didn't comment does not mean you have gone unnoticed. I have seen items made and filled with buckwheat husks and other kinds of pellets, where it may work for some it definitely would not work for me. Clearly, you think your idea is great, and wanted more to comment on it, I am trying hard to be polite to you.....but sorry I would not want to wear buckwheat husks, rice, split peas, or anything of the like. I understand you tried to put a lot of thought into making something like that and your mother and Grandmother were grateful, but there are better options available that truley mimic real breasts. Breasts are fluid and move as such. There is also psychologically need for prothesis that act, feel,bounce, move, even look like a breast. If you lose your breast, there is a mourning period any women goes through. Most women feel they lost part of what makes us women. Most women I met, could not wait until they were healed enough to wear a pothesis. I think you filled a need at the time, for people you loved. But finding something to fill out a bra cup is only a small part of what really is needed to fill the space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although I've been absent from this forum for a while and haven't yet tried to make any of the knitted knockers, I am a believer that those who are generous enough with their time to make them should be thanked for doing so. Although these knitted attempts to help may not be useful for some, they surely will be appreciated by others.

I'm a 4-year survivor of breast cancer and chose to have both breasts removed. I've been fortunate not to have had a need for prosthetics as I've had implants instead. Part of the reason for not choosing prosthetics was the necessity of having to remove them from the bra every night to clean them, just like sterilizing contact lenses daily. Having several inexpensive pairs of knitted ones for everyday wear might allow for airing time in between cleanings.

Also, I'm sorry anyone feels they aren't appreciated when they offer sound suggestions. Even though we all might not comment, there are many of us who do read the forums and may even use those suggestions.


----------



## AuntGrannyD (Mar 8, 2012)

One more thing--I'm thinking about adding a modified version of the knitted knockers that will fill in the space between my own implanted breasts and the end of my bra. I chose not to have nipples reconstructed, so my bras have a bit of space between my skin and the somewhat pointed end. Has anyone got a pattern for that?

By the way, even having reconstruction doesn't eliminate the pull of gravity, even if the original replacement was quite perky. Aging still takes its tole.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

My dislexia is kicking in. I opened this thread thinking it said "Knotted Knickers". I thought it was from one of our British friends! :O)


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Where do you get your prosthetic? I am 62 , 38 C and I can get a perfect match, sag and all! Look up http://www.trulife.com This is the best. I go to a place in Kenosha WI. They have a funny german name I think like, Kafnipple (?) Anyway insurances cover all (medicare). The knitted prosthetic is fun for some, but I'll tell you right now, that you need the weight of your real breast to even things out and without the weight (most breasts weigh over a pound) your bra crawls up and you always look lopsided. When I was still healing I wore a temp thing with fiberfill, one day, I realized it had 'crawled' out the top of my shirt! Anyway check out the link, they are not all round and perky!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most insurances, yes. but not Mainecare (the State). I'm 12 years out, and (knowing what I do now) I often wish I had opted for reconstruction.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

3mom said:


> Linda6885 said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you get your prosthetic? I am 62 , 38 C and I can get a perfect match, sag and all! Look up http://www.trulife.com This is the best. I go to a place in Kenosha WI. They have a funny german name I think like, Kafnipple (?) Anyway insurances cover all (medicare). The knitted prosthetic is fun for some, but I'll tell you right now, that you need the weight of your real breast to even things out and without the weight (most breasts weigh over a pound) your bra crawls up and you always look lopsided. When I was still healing I wore a temp thing with fiberfill, one day, I realized it had 'crawled' out the top of my shirt! Anyway check out the link, they are not all round and perky!!
> ...


I wanted to have the reconstruction very badly, but the reconstruction would have been later after all the radiation was completed. By that time I just couldn't face another major surgery. Recover isn't always a 'piece of cake'. So I decided not to go through it all again.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> 3mom said:
> 
> 
> > Linda6885 said:
> ...


You're right, I don't think people realize how hard recovery is. The worst part is that it takes years for your body to get part way back where it was, and some things never return. Love you, Sister.


----------

